# Looking for Northern OK wheat acres



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone have any connections to the Alva Oklahoma area? Got a call to bale a couple hundred acres of drought stressed wheat hay southwest of there but I really ought to have a few hundred more to make it worth doing. Hear that it's all 2-2.5 bale/acre stuff. If anyone knows anyone down there needing a baler please let me know.
Thanks, Trey


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think there will be a wheat crop in western OK this year. Folks I've talked to back there are already putting it down for hay. No rain and 20-30 mph winds every day.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

You could contact the guy that wants you bale and see if he could round you up a couple more farms.


----------

